# top gear Burma special



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Best one ever, in stitches watching it 10/10 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Bridge over the river kok :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

That's good to hear I missed it getting roped into building Olivkas trampoline back up after one too many broken promises to do so.

Will watch it tomorrow on demand.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I watched both episodes last night on BBC Player and have to admit it was quite enjoyable as long as you ignore the huge stage management going on in the background, and the fact that they have a team of mechanics and a production team either sorting out the problems with the lorries or getting the problems sorted locally - like the welder who chanced along to sort out James's wagon in the middle of nowhere. Yeah.... right!

And they can't seriously expect you to think that those three wallies took any part in building that bridge apart from the bits they were actually filmed doing surely?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

igotone said:


> And they can't seriously expect you to think that those three wallies took any part in building that bridge apart from the bits they were actually filmed doing surely?


It was such a major project and used so many resources, I can't help thinking that the bridge was being built as part of a charitable community project by a local NGO and TG just piggy-backed on to it.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

mighTy Tee said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > And they can't seriously expect you to think that those three wallies took any part in building that bridge apart from the bits they were actually filmed doing surely?
> ...


Very possible actually. It was some engineering to construct that bridge out of bamboo to stand the weight of three lorries. I'd imagine with lighter traffic it will be a godsend to the locals for quite some time.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I love the top gear specials.....the bridge going down the river when it collapsed was funny 

J
xx


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Worth reading the Stig's book (the stig who was fired) he gives some interesting background to a few of the TG trips.

Seems quite a few of the road shots are filmed as the cars are being brought back with other drivers etc, only a few of the internal shots are really live, a lot of it is staged, but still good entertainment.


----------



## Pricey81 (Feb 28, 2014)

Very funny, thoroughly enjoyed it!

Also, I agree - The Stig's book is a fantastic read


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah I enjoyed it, the best bit for me was when they had to take the horses hahahaha!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

All very tongue in cheek, but very entertaining all the same. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Yea I don't for a second think it's all real. It's entertainment you have to think of it as such. I'm sure some of it is genuine off the cuff just as much is totally staged.

All good fun in the end though.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I was quite funny, but heavily staged - only when things go really wrong does it look spontaneous (the horses throwing Hammond, etc)

I remember going along to see a couple of mates who were spannering for a team in the Britcar 24hr race where the TG team were running the Beamer, and they said there must have been two or three Stigs driving in the race as they kept changing height! (My mates were running a yellow/blue VW Golf diesel which won the class the TG car was running in). 
Still, as an entertainment show it's very good.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Although I enjoyed watching the 'Burma Special', I don't think it was not as good as the 'Vietnam Special'.

http://www.topgearspecials.co.uk/top-ge ... m-special/


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Honestly I've never heard of this as being racist! I really do not think even if it was intended it'd be aired.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/ar ... iland.html


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I've never heard that as being a racist term.....

J
xx


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

I think some people need to grow the fook up.

Race is only an issue if dicks keep making it one.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

J•RED said:


> Honestly I've never heard of this as being racist! I really do not think even if it was intended it'd be aired.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/ar ... iland.html


Some people!! I'm quite sure that was nothing but an innocent observation about the bridge itself.'


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

unfortunately there are those who "read " the daily mail and have enough excess energy to be bothered to comment on its puerile simplistic content,,, from what I could see the TG show was made up of that same puerile farcical boys comic Englishmen abroad type thing which seems to be what the " audience " revels in nowadays... the only good thing about the overly stage managed aspect is that they probably were not " racing " their lorrys throo the streets of some heavily populated village.... yes I did watch it and yes it was somewhat amusing in some strange way,,, but as for them building a bridge,, well that is about as believable, or relevant, as an article from the daily mail. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Watched the second half last night and enjoyed it, what about the big crane toppling over,,,,
Still think you cannot beat the Vietnam one but then again I do love 4x4's --------lifted ones.
Still great entertainment.
We all know there is a huge amount of people to help out when needed.
The ones that are really stupid are so called jungle survivors; you know the kind of thing - all alone on an island.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

What I don't understand is why the Daily Mail is still going when Andrex is cheaper and much more comfortable! :?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Skeee said:


> What I don't understand is why the Daily Mail is still going when Andrex is cheaper and much more comfortable! :?


Fish and chips.


----------

